# WP in hot water?



## bigbenj (Jan 15, 2012)

Credit to Drew1975 for originally posting this:

Anabolic Steroids Blog - BodyBuilding Blog - Dianabol Blog: Busted Slovenian source was infamous scammer and owner of Asia Pharma and the new British Dragon.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 15, 2012)

Posting, just so I can see how quickly this gets deleted.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm not trying to bash WP, just thought this was very, very interesting, and obviously of importance considering WP is a sponsor here. I would have posted it had it been about ANY sponsor. But if it gets deleted I'll understand.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 15, 2012)

Lol how the fuck do you read that?!? Looks like the nba fbi nra pga irl bbc approved pharm grade gear really was shit lol!!! Hmm wonder why i didnt gain a pound of the test c? Because it was fucken olive oil.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 15, 2012)

^needs a new diet


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 15, 2012)

Let's see blood work bro.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 15, 2012)

Hahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 15, 2012)

Blood work from what? Lol that was months ago. Alot of guys complained. Plus lets see yours if it worked so well for you. Or post a pic pfft lol!!!


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 15, 2012)

I think he was joking, or at least I hope....


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 15, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I think he was joking, or at least I hope....



I was joking for sure.   That's the standard line around here though.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 15, 2012)

K goid sorry lol!! Its shit big true!! God see everything


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 15, 2012)

I still have a bunch of AsiaPharma dbol and anadrol from the pit contest.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 15, 2012)

Eroids....


----------



## ExLe (Jan 15, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Posting, just so I can see how quickly this gets deleted.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 15, 2012)

Fuck that. This thread stays until this is verified. Need to protect our community.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 15, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> Lol how the fuck do you read that?!? Looks like the nba fbi nra pga irl bbc approved pharm grade gear really was shit lol!!! Hmm wonder why i didnt gain a pound of the test c? Because it was fucken olive oil.



cardio is the answer   
BIG TRUE


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 15, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Fuck that. This thread stays until this is verified. Need to protect our community.


----------



## SFW (Jan 15, 2012)

Every source sells underdosed junk. At least with pars they know it and price the junk accordingly.


----------



## twotuff (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## murf23 (Jan 15, 2012)

SFW said:


> Every source sells underdosed junk. At least with pars they know it and price the junk accordingly.





Lol Im not agreement or saying its true ....BUT IT IS FUNNY


----------



## Saney (Jan 15, 2012)

SFW said:


> Every source sells underdosed junk. At least with pars they know it and price the junk accordingly.



lmfao

Too many ppl know this to be true.. I hope he found a new Chef


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 15, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Fuck that. This thread stays until this is verified. Need to protect our community.



Good looking out, heavy. Part of me hopes it's not true for the same of the community, and I'm sure you guys can guess how the other part feels.


----------



## Saney (Jan 15, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Fuck that. This thread stays until this is verified. Need to protect our community.



I thought the Mods protected the Sponsors?

At least that's what I remember (speaking from experience)


----------



## Imosted (Jan 15, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Fuck that. This thread stays until this is verified. Need to protect our community.




this is why we love you


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 15, 2012)

SFW said:


> Every source sells underdosed junk. At least with pars they know it and price the junk accordingly.



I thought his test e was so good that you could feel it in less than 10 days?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 15, 2012)

Here is a historically reliable source;

     Jan 10th 2012

 *Owners of ???40 Million Steroid Empire to be Extradited to United States*

                                   By Millard Baker


 Alleged  steroid kingpin Mihael Karner was arrested by  Austria???s counter-terrorism special operations tactical unit on December  27, 2011. He has been accused of operating a  ???40 million steroid  empire out of Europe and laundering the proceeds through various shell  companies, luxury homes and yachts.

The ???Einsatzkommando COBRA??? or COBRA Special Task Force raided a  ???5 million home  in the Austria resort town of Klagenfurt. The vacation  home was owned by 36-year old Mihael Karner and his wife Alenka in the  Austria resort town of Klagenfurt. The Slovenian couple was arrested and  held in custody pending extradition hearings.

 Federal prosecutors asked Austrian authorities to extradite the  couple after the Karners were indicted in the United States District  Court in Massachusetts in March 2010. The indictment alleges that the  couple was responsible for the distribution of hundreds of thousands of  doses of anabolic steroids between 2000 and 2008.

 The steroid investigation began as early as 2005 but did not take off  until the indictment was filed; the United States government pressured  European officials to crack down on Karner. The steroid bust was made by  the Austrian authorities with cooperation from US and Italian  authorities.

 The investigating judge in Klagenfurt decided to extradite the couple  based on the reasonable suspicion that Mihael and Alenka Karner were  guilty of the illegal distribution of anabolic steroids and that the offense is punishable in both Austria and the United States.

 Roland Grilc, the defense lawyer for Karner, argued that the  extradition of his clients represents another example of the enormous  influence that the United States has on international steroid policy.

 Karner is fighting the extradition. Grolic appealed the judge???s  decision arguing that the couple faces draconian sentencing policies in  the United States for steroid crimes. Anti-doping legislation only  recently passed in Austria in 2008; the maximum penalty is 3 years  imprisonment. If the Karners are extradited to the United States, they  face up to 40 years imprisonment.

 Slovenia authorities are also requesting his extradition based on money laundering charges.

 The next extradition hearing for the Karners will occur in three  weeks. The Slovenian couple will be detained pending the hearings.

 Mihael Karner has been linked to dozens of websites that sell  anabolic steroids and other muscle-building drugs in a popular scammer  list that has been posted all over the bodybuilding and steroid forums.



 *Source:*
 STA. (January 12, 2012). ???Odločitev o izročitvi Karnerjevih kaže na  velik pritisk ZDA??? Retrieved from  24ur.com - 'Odlo??itev o izro??itvi Karnerjevih ka??¾e na velik pritisk ZDA'

Owners of


----------



## Saney (Jan 15, 2012)

So who is going to get the infraction this time Mr. Heavyiron?? 

FUCKING ANSWER ME!


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 15, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> So who is going to get the infraction this time Mr. Heavyiron??
> 
> FUCKING ANSWER ME!



Why you so mad bro?


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 15, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> *Fuck that. This thread stays until this is verified. Need to protect our community.*


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 15, 2012)

The police said they're looking for a list of customers, but apparently none exist....

Stay tuned.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 15, 2012)

This is interesting


----------



## MadmansMom (Jan 15, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I thought the Mods protected the Sponsors?
> 
> At least that's what I remember (speaking from experience)



Ive heard my little eddie speak of you....... I think Heavy is awsome for leaving this up and you should go back to the basement and finish rimming Eddie you silly fuck..


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 15, 2012)

look like the capt is fda approve


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 15, 2012)

dark geared god said:


>


 spammer


----------



## Imosted (Jan 15, 2012)

OH MY GOD  Asia Pharma is not Thai FDA approved


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 15, 2012)

I would gladly go to prison for life to spend 1 year in that house... So how do I become a kingpin?


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 15, 2012)

That house shows you why that shit is $200 a fucking bottle.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 15, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> The police said they're looking for a list of customers, but apparently none exist....
> 
> Stay tuned.


 If there is a list he'll wait until he's about to gat lockup and then he'll deal for the names


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## Tesla (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## sofargone561 (Jan 15, 2012)

Fuck


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 16, 2012)

Imosted said:


> OH MY GOD Asia Pharma is not Thai FDA approved


----------



## vortrit (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## oufinny (Jan 16, 2012)

Ah confirmation of all that we knew, overpriced gear so he can get rich.


----------



## gamma (Jan 16, 2012)

Quo the music.............................. And another one  bites the dust ........


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 16, 2012)

There's apparently good money in making gook approved bathtub gears.


----------



## euroking (Jan 16, 2012)

mods-admin 

Please protect the members and warn them if they have to think about their safety if they have ordered from one of his websites ore something


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 16, 2012)

^^^ indeed that euroking guy jsut made the list


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 16, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> ^^^ indeed that euroking guy jsut made the list


 ^^^


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 16, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> There's apparently good money in making gook approved bathtub gears.


 must have been good it was FDA approved bathtub


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 16, 2012)

*when wp rule the world*






YouTube Video


----------



## secdrl (Jan 16, 2012)

** I wonder if her name is on "the list."


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 16, 2012)

Who dat?


----------



## ExLe (Jan 16, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> YouTube Video


 

I like this song...


----------



## secdrl (Jan 16, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Who dat?



I'm just gonna say it's my wife.










**Some random chick on flikr I found.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 16, 2012)

secdrl said:


> I'm just gonna say it's my wife.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm jealous if that's your wife.


----------



## ExLe (Jan 16, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> I'm jealous if that's your wife.


 

She could slim down a bit...


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 16, 2012)

Wonder if anyone from WP or his reps are going to answer in this thread, once again there are hardly any legitimate sources of Pharm grade meds……...


----------



## secdrl (Jan 17, 2012)

ExLe said:


> She could slim down a bit...



Lol


----------



## blazeftp (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## bb1129 (Jan 17, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Wonder if anyone from WP or his reps are going to answer in this thread, once again there are hardly any legitimate sources of Pharm grade meds??????...



^^ this.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 17, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Wonder if anyone from WP or his reps are going to answer in this thread, once again there are hardly any legitimate sources of Pharm grade meds??????...




I think only WP reps use WP products anymore.  Seems like the IM mod freebie well ran dry a long time ago.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 17, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Wonder if anyone from WP or his reps are going to answer in this thread, once again there are hardly any legitimate sources of Pharm grade meds??????...



Good question. There's like literally 10 reps for wp, it's hard to believe that not one of them hangs out in anything goes. However that may be due to each time wp is mentioned in here the torches and pitchforks come out, and a rape everything in sight posse starts that makes the Frankenstein posse look like a few peace loving hippies.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 17, 2012)

Hehehe $400 for bunk test. No wonder why it was so smooth.


----------



## Saney (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't shoot test unless its bunk.

So, i'd rather pay 180$ a vial then 40$ for shit that actually works


----------



## oufinny (Jan 17, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Wonder if anyone from WP or his reps are going to answer in this thread, once again there are hardly any legitimate sources of Pharm grade meds??????...



European Anabolic sells pharma grade gear, have considered it many a time.


----------



## custom (Jan 17, 2012)

Where is TGB1987??? He's a rep and sent me to WP when I first joined IM. Care to get in on this?


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 17, 2012)

custom said:


> Where is TGB1987??? He's a rep and sent me to WP when I first joined IM. Care to get in on this?


 

Nothing against TGB but just because someone is a rep, don't trust them. Make your own decisions bro.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jan 17, 2012)

My brothers just once I will entertain this.  WP isn't the one who was busted but another guy who they are writing about.  I too wonder what was up, pm'd him, and he assured me he isn't offering UGL gear, is getting a big stock soon and is going to continue selling what he knows to be legit gear. My brothers many of you know I am a legit guy, refuse to lie to you all and if I EVER find truth in false sale of a product I am out and would gladly tell the world. Of course you boys are going to feast on the story as it is what you are hoping to expose WP with. However its not him and until real evidence of the gear he sales is UGL then I am going to hang in as I believe in loyalty. I do promise to be loyal to you all, my bros and say again if I find anything to be faulty then I will not partake in it as I refuse to lie to any one of you. Thanks for understanding, your support and friendships!!!  I have been at ranges for the past couple of days doing day and night fire exercises as to why I have been absent to respond. 

So Mote it Be
Chris


----------



## custom (Jan 17, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Nothing against TGB but just because someone is a rep, don't trust them. Make your own decisions bro. [/QUO
> I'm not pointing fingers at anyone and the last one would be TGB. Just want him to join in and maybe he knows something we dont. He is well respected on this board as we all know. NO HARM NO FOUL!


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 17, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> My brothers just once I will entertain this. WP isn't the one who was busted but another guy who they are writing about. I too wonder what was up, pm'd him, and he assured me he isn't offering UGL gear, is getting a big stock soon and is going to continue selling what he knows to be legit gear. My brothers many of you know I am a legit guy, refuse to lie to you all and if I EVER find truth in false sale of a product I am out and would gladly tell the world. Of course you boys are going to feast on the story as it is what you are hoping to expose WP with. However its not him and until real evidence of the gear he sales is UGL then I am going to hang in as I believe in loyalty. I do promise to be loyal to you all, my bros and say again if I find anything to be faulty then I will not partake in it as I refuse to lie to any one of you. Thanks for understanding, your support and friendships!!! I have been at ranges for the past couple of days doing day and night fire exercises as to why I have been absent to respond.
> 
> So Mote it Be
> Chris


 

does he have an answer for why he charges like a nigger?


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 17, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> My brothers just once I will entertain this.  WP isn't the one who was busted but another guy who they are writing about.  I too wonder what was up, pm'd him, and he assured me he isn't offering UGL gear, is getting a big stock soon and is going to continue selling what he knows to be legit gear. My brothers many of you know I am a legit guy, refuse to lie to you all and if I EVER find truth in false sale of a product I am out and would gladly tell the world. Of course you boys are going to feast on the story as it is what you are hoping to expose WP with. However its not him and until real evidence of the gear he sales is UGL then I am going to hang in as I believe in loyalty. I do promise to be loyal to you all, my bros and say again if I find anything to be faulty then I will not partake in it as I refuse to lie to any one of you. Thanks for understanding, your support and friendships!!!  I have been at ranges for the past couple of days doing day and night fire exercises as to why I have been absent to respond.
> 
> So Mote it Be
> Chris



I don't think anyone is saying WP got busted, the story is about the owner of Asia Pharma and the new British Dragon.   Same guy apparently.   The story says both Asia Pharma and BD are UGL despite what you have tried to write.    Also the story says the gear is bunk, and he is a scammer.   To be fair probably a selective scammer, but scammer any way you look at it.   

Would you care to explain how the owner of Asia Pharma and BD has been busted and confirmed bunk and how you expect me to believe WP who is at least a distributor of this manufacturer sells FDA, WHO gears?


----------



## custom (Jan 17, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> My brothers just once I will entertain this. WP isn't the one who was busted but another guy who they are writing about. I too wonder what was up, pm'd him, and he assured me he isn't offering UGL gear, is getting a big stock soon and is going to continue selling what he knows to be legit gear. My brothers many of you know I am a legit guy, refuse to lie to you all and if I EVER find truth in false sale of a product I am out and would gladly tell the world. Of course you boys are going to feast on the story as it is what you are hoping to expose WP with. However its not him and until real evidence of the gear he sales is UGL then I am going to hang in as I believe in loyalty. I do promise to be loyal to you all, my bros and say again if I find anything to be faulty then I will not partake in it as I refuse to lie to any one of you. Thanks for understanding, your support and friendships!!! I have been at ranges for the past couple of days doing day and night fire exercises as to why I have been absent to respond.
> 
> So Mote it Be
> Chris


Chris how can you be sure of this? As you already know I buy my gear from WP and to be frank I'm a little worried even more that Heavyiron left this thread open. Did you have a face to face with this guy? Even a phone conversation? How can you be 100% on this. I'm not taking a shot at ya but if it's true or even a shot at being true I would lay low for a while.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 17, 2012)

custom said:


> Chris how can you be sure of this? As you already know I buy my gear from WP and to be frank I'm a little worried even more that Heavyiron left this thread open. Did you have a face to face with this guy? Even a phone conversation? How can you be 100% on this. I'm not taking a shot at ya but if it's true or even a shot at being true I would lay low for a while.



Ya man, WP is on the do not use list because there is WAY too much risk now on whether the gear is legit and/or you will be put on a LE list.


----------



## Saney (Jan 17, 2012)

HeavyIron is a Gear whore just like the next guy.

Another sponsor more than likely paid him to keep this thread open.

HeavyIron Sucks Gear for cock


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jan 17, 2012)

custom said:


> Chris how can you be sure of this? As you already know I buy my gear from WP and to be frank I'm a little worried even more that Heavyiron left this thread open. Did you have a face to face with this guy? Even a phone conversation? How can you be 100% on this. I'm not taking a shot at ya but if it's true or even a shot at being true I would lay low for a while.



Again you guys wanted a rep, here to do just that as I refuse to have my name tarnished as that guy but only give the information I have.  Gents we will all have to let this play out and see a last man standing if you will.  I will be here for you guys and that is why I am here. I can take all the punches if necessary but wanted my validity to be here by stepping up. Thanks for you guys understanding. 

So Mote it Be
Chris


----------



## Saney (Jan 17, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> Again you guys wanted a rep, here to do just that as I refuse to have my name tarnished as that guy but only give the information I have.  Gents we will all have to let this play out and see a last man standing if you will.  I will be here for you guys and that is why I am here. I can take all the punches if necessary but wanted my validity to be here by stepping up. Thanks for you guys understanding.
> 
> So Mote it Be
> Chris



No offense, but you're gay cause your name is Chris.. Just sayin


----------



## bulldogz (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jan 17, 2012)

Lol.  I have no idea where we are going now. But no offense, I was schooled in AG a few months ago by some folks we all know and just learn to laugh. 

So Mote it Be
Chris


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 17, 2012)

Chris I think you're a stand up guy and I've told you that before but being a rep for wp doesn't do you any favors.


----------



## tommygunz (Jan 17, 2012)

^^^^ I second this. Chris you have always been stand up in my book. But bro you gotta understand how peps are thinking now and with WP's track record, theres not a feel good thing about any of this. TG


----------



## SFW (Jan 17, 2012)

The british dragon line was fine.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Imosted (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks vibrant and tommy. I am going to remain who I am and let this play out.  I believe in loyalty and owe to who I am and will always do what is right my bro's. You will just have to believe in me for this and know as said will do what is right but will let it play out and let truth reign supreme!

So Mote it Be
Chris


----------



## SFW (Jan 17, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> Thanks vibrant and tommy. I am going to remain who I am and let this play out. I believe in loyalty and owe to who I am and will always do what is right my bro's. You will just have to believe in me for this and know as said will do what is right but will let it play out and let truth reign supreme!
> 
> So Mote it Be
> Chris


----------



## oufinny (Jan 17, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> Thanks vibrant and tommy. I am going to remain who I am and let this play out.  I believe in loyalty and owe to who I am and will always do what is right my bro's. You will just have to believe in me for this and know as said will do what is right but will let it play out and let truth reign supreme!
> 
> So Mote it Be
> Chris



Unless he produces COAs for all the BD/AP gear your word is backed by nothing, you should demand it to protect your integrity.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## bulldogz (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jan 17, 2012)

oufinny said:


> Unless he produces COAs for all the BD/AP gear your word is backed by nothing, you should demand it to protect your integrity.



Interesting. 

So Mote it Be
Chris


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jan 17, 2012)

I will look into this. 

So Mote it Be
Chris


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 17, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> I don't think anyone is saying WP got busted, the story is about the owner of Asia Pharma and the new British Dragon.   Same guy apparently.   The story says both Asia Pharma and BD are UGL despite what you have tried to write.    Also the story says the gear is bunk, and he is a scammer.   To be fair probably a selective scammer, but scammer any way you look at it.
> 
> Would you care to explain how the owner of Asia Pharma and BD has been busted and confirmed bunk and how you expect me to believe WP who is at least a distributor of this manufacturer sells FDA, WHO gears?



If Asia Pharma is bunk and UGL then William Llewelyn got scammed as well, my books show that he said its legit. Obviously we all know the BD story and anything new out there under BD has to be UGL??????.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 17, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> with WP's track record, theres not a feel good thing about any of this. TG



Track record? Would you like to expand on this for me?


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Jan 17, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> If Asia Pharma is bunk and UGL then William Llewelyn got scammed as well, my books show that he said its legit. Obviously we all know the BD story and anything new out there under BD has to be UGL??????.



Some people say he was payed off. I wouldn't put it past him with the way this business runs.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 17, 2012)

Zech, your head is huge! Your face just bulges out of your cranium! sweet baby christ!


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 17, 2012)

GreatWhiteTruth said:


> Some people say he was payed off. I wouldn't put it past him with the way this business runs.


 ^^^for sure.
The amount of people you can actually trust in this game can be counted on one hand. Even then, Im still skeptical. You take people for their word, then you get fucked. repeat repeat repeat.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Jan 17, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> ^^^for sure.
> The amount of people you can actually trust in this game can be counted on one hand. Even then, Im still skeptical. You take people for their word, then you get fucked. repeat repeat repeat.



Well said. Too bad this is a lesson always learned the hard way.


----------



## Imosted (Jan 17, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Zech, your head is huge! Your face just bulges out of your cranium! sweet baby christ!


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 17, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Eroids....



If that came from eroids It's b.s. Those guys only right good reviews for sponsors who pay them.I know ppl who took asia pharm before and got decent results.I would never order from wp because his prices are fucking insane but I wouldn't bash him until I tried it.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 17, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> If that came from eroids It's b.s. Those guys only right good reviews for sponsors who pay them.I know ppl who took asia pharm before and got _*decent results*_._*I would never order from wp because his prices are fucking insane*_ but I wouldn't bash him until I tried it.


thats all we need to know


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 17, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> thats all we need to know


----------



## Imosted (Jan 17, 2012)

From now on I will never ever Bash WP. he is a fucking good Business man. The people who buy from him need to be Bashed They are the true idiots!!!!!


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 17, 2012)

I will take credit for WP's demise. thanks.


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 17, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> If that came from eroids It's b.s. Those guys only right good reviews for sponsors who pay them.I know ppl who took asia pharm before and got decent results.I would never order from wp because his prices are fucking insane but I wouldn't bash him until I tried it.



But, just because people got results doesn't make it FDA approved.  The question is why would the owner of ap and bd be arrested?  Additionally, WP is hiding from this issue.  Why wouldn't he want to clear this shit up?


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 17, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I will take credit for WP's demise. thanks.



He's been struggling for awhile.  Just look at his forum, just Tons of posts from reps.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 17, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> He's been struggling for awhile. Just look at his forum, just Tons of posts from reps.


 damn, man, stealing my thunder =(


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 17, 2012)

Imosted said:


> From now on I will never ever Bash WP. he is a fucking good Business man. The people who buy from him need to be Bashed They are the true idiots!!!!!







I think people would not hate on wp as much if he didn't shove his BIG TRUE FDA GMP HMO slogan down everybody's throats.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 17, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> But, just because people got results doesn't make it FDA approved.  The question is why would the owner of ap and bd be arrested?  Additionally, WP is hiding from this issue.  Why wouldn't he want to clear this shit up?



I was just saying results I seen personally with a.pharm.I only support uncle z and could give a fuck about any other sponsor here.JMO


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 17, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> I think people would not hate on wp as much if he didn't shove his BIG TRUE FDA GMP HMO slogan down everybody's throats.



Yea I think he needs to stop pulling the fda card on ugl gear


----------



## bulldogz (Jan 17, 2012)

I bet this guy is on WP/AP gear: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/153077-not-gaining-weight.html#post2642811


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 17, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> I think people would not hate on wp as much if he didn't shove his BIG TRUE FDA GMP HMO slogan down everybody's throats.


 Dont hate on WP. He used "English for Scamming Chinks" and he had a hard time picking up the language. I think "big true" and "honest post" were the easiest phrases for him to learn, so he rolls with it.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 17, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Dont hate on WP. He used "English for Scamming Chinks" and he had a hard time picking up the language. I think "big true" and "honest post" were the easiest phrases for him to learn, so he rolls with it.



We onnly carriee Fda approooved geer my freend


----------



## rage racing (Jan 17, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> We onnly carriee Fda approooved geer my freend


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 17, 2012)

my girl said the gear is working


----------



## Imosted (Jan 17, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> my girl said the gear is working




Big true, reference me to your friends


----------



## Curt James (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Imosted (Jan 17, 2012)

Curt James said:


>


----------



## tommygunz (Jan 17, 2012)

ZECH said:


> Track record? Would you like to expand on this for me?



No don't be so lazy, read your bosses forum, I've posted plenty there. If that's not enough read the pages on this thread. The only positive stuff is from his mods and the Xanax junkies he feeds.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 17, 2012)

Curt James said:


>



It is a nice home, wonder where the stash is??????...


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 18, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> It is a nice home, wonder where the stash is??????...




In the septic tank.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 18, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> No don't be so lazy, read your bosses forum, I've posted plenty there. If that's not enough read the pages on this thread. The only positive stuff is from his mods and the Xanax junkies he feeds.


 brutal truth!


----------



## oufinny (Jan 18, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> Interesting.
> 
> So Mote it Be
> Chris



What's interesting is he isn't already say he will do this.  You say you are as good as your word but aren't forcing him to back his supposed human grade gear.  For $180 for 10mL of Test, it should come with a COA, a BJ and some pins at a minimum.  Instead you get excuses for why it is worth the money, unbelievable people order from WP when you can get REAL human grade from multiple sponsors for so much less.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 18, 2012)

oufinny said:


> What's interesting is he isn't already say he will do this.  You say you are as good as your word but aren't forcing him to back his supposed human grade gear.  For $180 for 10mL of Test, it should come with a COA, a BJ and some pins at a minimum.  Instead you get excuses for why it is worth the money, unbelievable people order from WP when you can get REAL human grade from multiple sponsors for so much less.




What's the rate on BJ's nowadays?


----------



## l69lou (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and point something out. We are TRUSTING a MEDIA report on this issue. Now it could all be true and I am not defending WP, AP or anyone else and if ANYONE is proven to sell bunk gear I think they should be hung by the balls ! I hate friggin liars and a government that makes us go through this shit with all this who is legit and who is not. Why not let someone get a lab report on something to know for SURE what he's got, weather legal or not !But that would only happen if they were really concerned about us in the first place !!! This will be interesting to see play out.


----------



## bulldogz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## oufinny (Jan 18, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> What's the rate on BJ's nowadays?



You can get a good one in Houston for $100 I hear. You can get some HG test and that BJ all for the same price as WP.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jan 18, 2012)

oufinny said:


> What's interesting is he isn't already say he will do this.  You say you are as good as your word but aren't forcing him to back his supposed human grade gear.  For $180 for 10mL of Test, it should come with a COA, a BJ and some pins at a minimum.  Instead you get excuses for why it is worth the money, unbelievable people order from WP when you can get REAL human grade from multiple sponsors for so much less.



I have pm'd WP on this thread about three times now reference the above. You can lead a horse to water and either it drinks or will drown.  As far as my integrity it will never be in question. I can't produce the coa my brothers only can try and take care of you guys. I have done what I can in this digital world of pm and email, now the reality will have to be acted out bro's.  I owe it to you guys to wait for the light to be shown through the darkness. If I find out anything other than the truth or what I believe I will be the first to let you guys know and exit out easily. I refuse to misrepresent. I will be on IM as long as I can and know I will be a part of this community as well and refuse to tarnish my rep. So let me see as mentioned before truth to the accusations and see this play out, and if stands then it stands if it doesnt then it will fall. Don't count me out and never question my integrity as I believe unlike so many in honor!!!

So Mote it Be
Chris


----------



## Drew1975 (Jan 18, 2012)

l69lou said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb here and point something out. We are TRUSTING a MEDIA report on this issue. Now it could all be true and I am not defending WP, AP or anyone else and if ANYONE is proven to sell bunk gear I think they should be hung by the balls ! I hate friggin liars and a government that makes us go through this shit with all this who is legit and who is not. Why not let someone get a lab report on something to know for SURE what he's got, weather legal or not !But that would only happen if they were really concerned about us in the first place !!! This will be interesting to see play out.


 
up till this year i always used HG gear and only HG and no what it feels like to be on it... ive been useing HG test and deca for the past 5 years on and off...

this year a lot of guys that i was reading where saying that this AP gear was go2go and i could get it at the right dollas....it looked good on paper when i was reading about it so i did no more and got 70ml of it 7 vail's ..test e, test c, pluss 2 vail's of the deca...ive been doing 750mg's awk and im in week 12 or 13 i think of a 16 weeks cycle...

to me the AP gear is bunk or underdosed and there is no way it's 250 or 200 like its says on the vail....pluss the test e only the test e fckin kills my ass for days after a shot..its that bad i carnt even pin in the same cheek in mid week..have to use the other side..

now the test c and the deca dont hurt one bit...

it may of been good when it first come out but most top UG lab's are good when they first start out so they can get a good name...

then they sell bunk or underdoses to make more dollas..

im not saying this is what they are doing but to me there gear is weak.

stay cool.


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 18, 2012)

Drew1975 said:


> up till this year i always used HG gear and only HG and no what it feels like to be on it... ive been useing HG test and deca for the past 5 years on and off...
> 
> this year a lot of guys that i was reading where saying that this AP gear was go2go and i could get it at the right dollas....it looked good on paper when i was reading about it so i did no more and got 70ml of it 7 vail's ..test e, test c, pluss 2 vail's of the deca...ive been doing 750mg's awk and im in week 12 or 13 i think of a 16 weeks cycle...
> 
> ...



quite a few other guys have made the claim that the gear is weak also, including heavy who referenced his labwork.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 18, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I don't shoot test unless its bunk.
> 
> So, i'd rather pay 180$ a vial then 40$ for shit that actually works


that why people use you gear. I hear your the new biogen


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 18, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> HeavyIron is a Gear whore just like the next guy.
> 
> Another sponsor more than likely paid him to keep this thread open.
> 
> HeavyIron Sucks Gear for cock


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 18, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I was just saying results I seen personally with a.pharm.I only support uncle z and could give a fuck about any other sponsor here.JMO


 Another selective Scammer


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 21, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> I have pm'd WP on this thread about three times now reference the above. You can lead a horse to water and either it drinks or will drown.  As far as my integrity it will never be in question. I can't produce the coa my brothers only can try and take care of you guys. I have done what I can in this digital world of pm and email, now the reality will have to be acted out bro's.  I owe it to you guys to wait for the light to be shown through the darkness. If I find out anything other than the truth or what I believe I will be the first to let you guys know and exit out easily. I refuse to misrepresent. I will be on IM as long as I can and know I will be a part of this community as well and refuse to tarnish my rep. So let me see as mentioned before truth to the accusations and see this play out, and if stands then it stands if it doesnt then it will fall. Don't count me out and never question my integrity as I believe unlike so many in honor!!!
> 
> So Mote it Be
> Chris



Interesting string of events now.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 21, 2012)

Holy shit, Chris is now a naps rep


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 21, 2012)

I know have the formula for becoming a rep(for the most part), and its very simple:
no knowledge + kiss a lot of ass


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 21, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I know have the formula for becoming a rep(for the most part), and its very simple:
> no knowledge + kiss a lot of ass



^^^ Jellysicle


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 21, 2012)

^^^ for suresicle


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 21, 2012)

That's 'big true' haha.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jan 21, 2012)

My brothers I believe we need to move on about this and let things be. WP stands by his claims and no matter what you or me proclaims it won't change a thing. WP was good to me, but because all that is going on I must move on as I refuse to have my name tarnished or loose you all trust. I hope light will be brought to the dark claims and wish WP well and success. I choose naps because a real near and trust worthy bro (GXR64) is there and I truly believe in naps operations to be legit and out for everyone's best interest. Let's all move forward and let be. We are all above bashing or and such things. Thanks!!!

So Mote it Be
Chris


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 21, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> My brothers I believe we need to move on about this and let things be. WP stands by his claims and no matter what you or me proclaims it won't change a thing. WP was good to me, but because all that is going on I must move on as I refuse to have my name tarnished or loose you all trust. I hope light will be brought to the dark claims and wish WP well and success. I choose naps because a real near and trust worthy bro (GXR64) is there and I truly believe in naps operations to be legit and out for everyone's best interest. Let's all move forward and let be. We are all above bashing or and such things. Thanks!!!
> 
> So Mote it Be
> Chris



Very respectable move.
Big true^^


----------



## Imosted (Jan 21, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> My brothers I believe we need to move on about this and let things be. WP stands by his claims and no matter what you or me proclaims it won't change a thing. WP was good to me, but because all that is going on I must move on as I refuse to have my name tarnished or loose you all trust. I hope light will be brought to the dark claims and wish WP well and success. I choose naps because a real near and trust worthy bro (GXR64) is there and I truly believe in naps operations to be legit and out for everyone's best interest. Let's all move forward and let be. We are all above bashing or and such things. Thanks!!!
> 
> So Mote it Be
> Chris




reps on your way, at the end you seen the truth about WP


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 21, 2012)

Big true


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Jan 21, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> My brothers I believe we need to move on about this and let things be. WP stands by his claims and no matter what you or me proclaims it won't change a thing. WP was good to me, but because all that is going on I must move on as I refuse to have my name tarnished or loose you all trust. I hope light will be brought to the dark claims and wish WP well and success. I choose naps because a real near and trust worthy bro (GXR64) is there and I truly believe in naps operations to be legit and out for everyone's best interest. Let's all move forward and let be. We are all above bashing or and such things. Thanks!!!
> 
> So Mote it Be
> Chris




NOW ALL CAN SEE!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 22, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> My brothers I believe we need to move on about this and let things be. WP stands by his claims and no matter what you or me proclaims it won't change a thing. WP was good to me, but because all that is going on I must move on as I refuse to have my name tarnished or loose you all trust. I hope light will be brought to the dark claims and wish WP well and success. I choose naps because a real near and trust worthy bro (GXR64) is there and I truly believe in naps operations to be legit and out for everyone's best interest. Let's all move forward and let be. We are all above bashing or and such things. Thanks!!!
> 
> So Mote it Be
> Chris



Are you fucking kidding me?  Just yesterday you were preaching about loyalty, and how good WP is.  Now you've already switched gears and you are repping a different company?


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jan 22, 2012)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Are you fucking kidding me?  Just yesterday you were preaching about loyalty, and how good WP is.  Now you've already switched gears and you are repping a different company?



Animal and for at the time good reason I said the info above. I also said I would be loyal to my bros if I felt anything other than the truth I would leave. I did just that.  I will bust my balls for where I am at, just as I have always done.  Words mean nothing trays why I perform actions. I will earn your respect and that I am confident!



So Mote it Be
Chris


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 22, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


>


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 22, 2012)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Are you fucking kidding me? Just yesterday you were preaching about loyalty, and how good WP is. Now you've already switched gears and you are repping a different company?


 what are you trying to say


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 22, 2012)

Vibrant said:


>


 spam is trying to sell or get people to go to a web sight..so Big Untrue mah nigga


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 22, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> spam is trying to sell or get people to go to a web sight..so Big Untrue mah nigga



I thought you were trying to get us to buy coffee with your sneaky advertising. I was starting to think you were a coffee kingpin from columbia, that uses a legitimate coffee business to smuggle drugs.


----------



## Imosted (Jan 22, 2012)

Can someone tell me what is very weird about this photo?


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 22, 2012)

Imosted said:


> Can someone tell me what is very weird about this photo?



Not sure what you see, but it seems odd to me that the box on the top right has both AP and BD packaged in it.   Obviously they are made by the same company.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 22, 2012)

Imosted said:


> Can someone tell me what is very weird about this photo?






That it doesn't say BIG TRUE and GOD SEE ALL on the advertisement?


----------



## Imosted (Jan 22, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Not sure what you see, but it seems odd to me that the box on the top right has both AP and BD packaged in it.   Obviously they are made by the same company.




Good eyes bro, but if you look closely you will see  that the top left and top right have both BD and Asia products in them.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 22, 2012)

Imosted said:


> Good eyes bro, but if you look closely you will see  that the top left and top right have both BD and Asia products in them.




Is that what you are getting at?


----------



## Imosted (Jan 22, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Is that what you are getting at?




yup...They are the same UGL.  Or i guess there is a possibility that An FDA APPROVED COMPANY IS GOING TO RISK EVERYTHING TO PRODUCE A SIDE LINE CALLED bd


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

people lying?!

that is crazy!!


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 22, 2012)

Free samples is an interesting approach for a legit pharmacy....


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah, we all knows it's b.s.   I'm glad I researched a lot before I picked a sponsor to order from.  I wasn't fooled at all.    There is a lot of info on the interwebz about the shady business tactics that are involved in this industry.


----------



## Imosted (Jan 22, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Free samples is an interesting approach for a legit pharmacy....




lol i havent thought about that before...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 22, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Free samples is an interesting approach for a legit pharmacy....


 THIS IS A BIG TRUE


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 22, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> I thought you were trying to get us to buy coffee with your sneaky advertising. I was starting to think you were a coffee kingpin from columbia, that uses a legitimate coffee business to smuggle drugs.


 This might be a small true not big


----------



## tommygunz (Jan 23, 2012)

Imosted said:


> Can someone tell me what is very weird about this photo?



Yeah I'll tell you what's weird, he's not gonna send any of this shit to anyone, it's just bait


----------



## cube789 (Jan 23, 2012)

Has anyone actually seen any Asia Pharma products in a real pharmacy either on line or in a physical store ?

My buddy who goes to Thailand frequently; says he hasnt.

Just saying, if they are FDA/government or whatever approved, shouldnt there be someone legitimatley selling these products ?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 23, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Free samples is an interesting approach for a legit pharmacy....




A legit pharmacy that calls anabolic steroids 'gears' too.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 23, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Free samples is an interesting approach for a legit pharmacy....


 
That's the first thing I noticed. haha!


----------



## malfeasance (Jan 23, 2012)

I do not know about underdosing, since there is no comparison, never having used on my lab rat any other products, but the rat gained 20 pounds the first experiment and 22 pounds the second, and I have my white laboratory coat on.  I am not actually a "scientist," but I did stay in a Holiday Inn last night.


----------



## malfeasance (Jan 23, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> why would the owner of ap and bd be arrested? Additionally, WP is hiding from this issue. Why wouldn't he want to clear this shit up?


  He is posting in his forum that it was not the owner of these two that was arrested, for whatever that is worth.


----------



## euroking (Jan 23, 2012)

It was the owner of asia pharma and british dragon

and if we are wrong it will come out in future

he used his own name to everything from domain names to money laundering and buying everything

very smart of him


----------



## euroking (Jan 23, 2012)

And what is wierd is For Bodybuilders were so busy to post up that naps took a vacaition because there have been a bust in poland not naps related because there were geneza producst in the pictures

but we dont see any post about this bust in his blog?

guys can we all say BIG TRUE?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 23, 2012)

euroking said:


> And what is wierd is For Bodybuilders were so busy to post up that naps took a vacaition because there have been a bust in poland not naps related because there were geneza producst in the pictures
> 
> but we dont see any post about this bust in his blog?
> 
> guys can we all say BIG TRUE?




Word is born.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jan 23, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> My brothers I believe we need to move on about this and let things be. WP stands by his claims and no matter what you or me proclaims it won't change a thing. WP was good to me, but because all that is going on I must move on as I refuse to have my name tarnished or loose you all trust. I hope light will be brought to the dark claims and wish WP well and success. I choose naps because a real near and trust worthy bro (GXR64) is there and I truly believe in naps operations to be legit and out for everyone's best interest. Let's all move forward and let be. We are all above bashing or and such things. Thanks!!!
> 
> So Mote it Be
> Chris



Have you actually ordered from Naps and tried his products yet?  That's awfully quick of you to say how good they are if you haven't done any of the previously stated.


----------



## GXR64 (Jan 23, 2012)

euroking said:


> And what is wierd is For Bodybuilders were so busy to post up that naps took a vacaition because there have been a bust in poland not naps related because there were geneza producst in the pictures
> 
> but we dont see any post about this bust in his blog?
> 
> guys can we all say BIG TRUE?


WP and his chronies have had a hard on for naps for a while, they come after us all the time. No matter what they say it will just come back to bite them in the ass with there bunk overpriced UGL gear.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 23, 2012)

euroking said:


> And what is wierd is For Bodybuilders were so busy to post up that naps took a vacaition because there have been a bust in poland not naps related because there were geneza producst in the pictures
> 
> but we dont see any post about this bust in his blog?
> 
> guys can we all say BIG TRUE?


No surprise, considering that piece of shit, Grozny, is a part of that site, and WP's banner is all over the damn place.
Hes a rep for WP, hiding behind his loyal customer persona.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 23, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> A legit pharmacy that calls anabolic steroids 'gears' too.


----------



## PappyMason (Jan 23, 2012)

dark geared god said:


>



lol


----------



## tommygunz (Jan 23, 2012)

WP just bumped 7, year old threads about fast delivery and quality gear.  AMF to that scamming illiterate.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 23, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> Have you actually ordered from Naps and tried his products yet? That's awfully quick of you to say how good they are if you haven't done any of the previously stated.


 see aw reps...wooohooo


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 23, 2012)

WP's Xanax and T3 is good to go....

So I hear...


----------



## Lordsks (Jan 23, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> No surprise, considering that piece of shit, Grozny, is a part of that site, and WP's banner is all over the damn place.
> Hes a rep for WP, hiding behind his loyal customer persona.



I could tell.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 23, 2012)

Can't stand that piece of trash


----------



## Imosted (Jan 24, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


>




lol i remember this, this happaned in Turkey years ago, 1 cop against a big mob


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 24, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> WP just bumped 7, year old threads about fast delivery and quality gear. AMF to that scamming illiterate.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 24, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> WP's Xanax and T3 is good to go....
> 
> So I hear...








,,I bought some gear for them and have no complains.Though i might have got lucky both times.The most i hear is people mad about prices and that its not FDA approved but never the quality..But i might be wrong


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 24, 2012)

Imosted said:


> lol i remember this, this happaned in Turkey years ago, 1 cop against a big mob


 that dude has huge balls he took on the mob and won


----------



## Imosted (Jan 24, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> that dude has huge balls he took on the mob and won


totally agree, if you close you can see he is also holding his gun while kicking people,lol


----------



## Imosted (Jan 24, 2012)

This is fucking hilarious, 
in wps forum there is thread about the new bacth and the new sale which is gonna come with it...anyways colochine

wrote   $40 test e?\
And zech replies
LMAO, better go somewhere else if you want that price. Come on guys be real in your thinking. 	

wtf zech look at your signiture, lol you have parsifal there and yeah he sells test e for 40...
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/world-pharma/153452-new-stock-new-batch-big-sale.html


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 24, 2012)

Anybody want to go and ask wp why bd and ap are in the same box?



 I would love to see the answer.


----------



## tommygunz (Jan 24, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> I bought some gear for them and have no complains.Though i might have got lucky both times.The most i hear is people mad about prices and that its not FDA approved but never the quality..But i might be wrong



Iv'e bought gear from them as well and I thought the quality was fine too, but I gotta add a few things;
1) Iv'e gotten the same quality from almost everyone but at reasonable prices
2) Every order I've gotten I literally had to beg that that guy to actually deliver it, RawsNmore took less effort
3) I'm still waiting on the Anadrol for banner offer from the beginning of Dec, I'm sure I'll never see that

Combine the insane prices and his shitty service and it makes AP/BD not worth the effort for me.


----------



## cg89 (Jan 24, 2012)

he was a faggot idk how he was here for so long everyone knew what he was doing and if we said anything about it we got warned...not like we go after every sponsor here. Now to stir things up a bit...I heard Raws N More and WP are the same people  hahahha


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 24, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> Iv'e bought gear from them as well and I thought the quality was fine too, but I gotta add a few things;
> 1) Iv'e gotten the same quality from almost everyone but at reasonable prices
> 2) Every order I've gotten I literally had to beg that that guy to actually deliver it, RawsNmore took less effort
> 3) I'm still waiting on the Anadrol for banner offer from the beginning of Dec, I'm sure I'll never see that
> ...


This is a big true. Ditto on the same gear from others


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 24, 2012)

Imosted said:


> This is fucking hilarious,
> in wps forum there is thread about the new bacth and the new sale which is gonna come with it...anyways colochine
> 
> wrote $40 test e?\
> ...



That zech guy is a gear whore


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 25, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> WP just bumped 7, year old threads about fast delivery and quality gear.  AMF to that scamming illiterate.






theCaptn' said:


> Excellent choice for the Distinguished Gears Connoisseur!


----------



## euroking (Jan 25, 2012)

I would like to have WP in here to give a statement that asia pharma british dragon customers are not in problems


----------



## Drew1975 (Jan 25, 2012)

euroking said:


> I would like to have WP in here to give a statement that asia pharma british dragon customers are not in problems


 

dont you think its funny WP not saying owt about this..come on he's know's whats going on ..an you know it the same as me.

im not botherd now ill stick to HG gear me.. until i fancy trying a UG lab again


----------



## euroking (Jan 25, 2012)

I am just thinking about their customers safety 

obviously i am the only one who is thinking about customers safety 



Drew1975 said:


> dont you think its funny WP not saying owt about this..come on he's know's whats going on ..an you know it the same as me.
> 
> im not botherd now ill stick to HG gear me.. until i fancy trying a UG lab again


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 25, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> Iv'e bought gear from them as well and I thought the quality was fine too, but I gotta add a few things;
> 1) Iv'e gotten the same quality from almost everyone but at reasonable prices
> 2) Every order I've gotten I literally had to beg that that guy to actually deliver it, RawsNmore took less effort
> 3) I'm still waiting on the Anadrol for banner offer from the beginning of Dec, I'm sure I'll never see that
> ...



You  nailed it.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 25, 2012)

euroking said:


> I am just thinking about their customers safety
> 
> obviously i am the only one who is thinking about customers safety



I brought up customer safety, as well, but was told that I was taking it too far.


----------



## independent (Jan 25, 2012)

euroking said:


> I am just thinking about their customers safety
> 
> obviously i am the only one who is thinking about customers safety



WP is a rat and its been proven. He's in the past told customers he will turn their info over to LE if you bug him for your paid gear. I read it on another forum so it must be true. I mean big true.


----------



## euroking (Jan 25, 2012)

I dont think LE is interested for cycle buyers 

again is asia and bd customers in danger after this?

im sure many want to know 



bigmoe65 said:


> WP is a rat and its been proven. He's in the past told customers he will turn their info over to LE if you bug him for your paid gear. I read it on another forum so it must be true. I mean big true.


----------



## Drew1975 (Jan 27, 2012)

euroking said:


> I dont think LE is interested for cycle buyers
> 
> again is asia and bd customers in danger after this?
> 
> im sure many want to know


 
yes you could well be in danger...you would thinck he come and tell you ..

it dont look good on him if thats the way he looks after is costomers..

will you be byeing more  ??


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jan 27, 2012)

Drew1975 said:


> yes you could _*well*_ be in danger...you would *thinck* he *come* and tell you ..
> 
> *it dont look good* on him if thats the way he looks after is *costomers*..
> 
> will you be *byeing* more  ??


 

^^^^^^^^^^^

WOW.....no shit your not from the USA


----------



## Drew1975 (Jan 27, 2012)

You may have seen versions of the pic posted above on a number of AP / BD controlled websites showing what is claimed to be a new 2012 delivery of stock from BD / AP. It's being used to convince their customers that BD / AP hasn't been busted and that ordering from them is still safe.

Sadly the guys responsible for it were not tech savvy enough to realise that the jpeg image they had used still contained a full set of exif data from the Canon camera they had taken it with. The photo was actually taken in early October 2011 two months prior to the owner's bust in Austria. I somehow doubt they will be smart enough to quit while they are ahead. 

Anabolic Steroids Blog - BodyBuilding Blog - Dianabol Blog


----------



## colochine (Jan 27, 2012)

Drew1975 said:


> You may have seen versions of the pic posted above on a number of AP / BD controlled websites showing what is claimed to be a new 2012 delivery of stock from BD / AP. It's being used to convince their customers that BD / AP hasn't been busted and that ordering from them is still safe.
> 
> Sadly the guys responsible for it were not tech savvy enough to realise that the jpeg image they had used still contained a full set of exif data from the Canon camera they had taken it with. The photo was actually taken in early October 2011 two months prior to the owner's bust in Austria. I somehow doubt they will be smart enough to quit while they are ahead.
> 
> Anabolic Steroids Blog - BodyBuilding Blog - Dianabol Blog



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/world-pharma/153452-new-stock-new-batch-big-sale.html#post2649660


----------

